# Small boat Fortescue fishing



## Pajigging machin (Oct 3, 2015)

Fished the grassy edges near Fortescue and caught huge white perch then went in the bay and caught seatrout and kingfish


----------



## BPReeds (Jan 11, 2013)

use to be the weakfish capital of the world......they mostly disappeared......controversy as to why.....rising water temperatures.....stripers returning.....the bay changed over the years.....snails/ crabs and other food sources disappeared......


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

Pretty darn good day of fishing! Those perch are delicious.


----------

